# serpentine belt chirp, first gear squeak, 2nd gear grind??? help



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mattcruze14 said:


> the serpentine belt started to chirp.


There's a couple of things that can cause a "chirp". I don't think the belt is the common one. First off is loose spark plugs. The second is bad cam seals (At least I think it's the camshaft seals.). The latter can be tested by pulling the dipstick (releasing the pressure from the crankcase) and see if it goes away. Cam seals are covered by the power train warranty - no deductible. (Although the dealer will probably want a fee up-front to look at it and then refund it if they determine it is a warranty item.)




Mattcruze14 said:


> and can hear it for 3-4 seconds after I shut the car off as well.


 That sounds like a "pressure" situation. You might try pulling the dipstick to see if that goes away as well. Note that the car may not run too well with the dipstick removed, and may even throw a code due to the vacuum leak. My best guess is that it might be the cam seals, or it might be something with the A/C. (The A/C will run under certain conditions even if you haven't switched it on.)




Mattcruze14 said:


> also for a split second everytime I first take off there is grinding feel in the pedal at exactly 20mph, goes away instantly, just something I noticed.


The first time you get to 11 MPH after starting the car, the ABS system will test itself. Some describe it as a grind, I feel it as a "thump". If it only happens once after starting the car, don't worry about it. It's just one of the quirks. If it doesn't happen, you'll probably get a ABS warning light.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

With the engine running, pop the hood. Listen for the chirp noise. When you hear it pay attention to it while you pop the dipstick up out of its seating so its no longer sealing. If the chirp goes away then comes back after you reseat the dipstick then its your crankshaft seal. You can also have someone turn the car off while you listen to the chirp. If it continues after the engine stop moving (like you described) then it's the seal.

Like ChevyGuy mentioned there is also an issue with the spark plugs backing out and causing a chirp noise as well.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattcruze14 (Oct 20, 2017)

So I took it in and had it looked at, for 2 days they couldn't hear the squeak so I had to make the hour drive back to get it to squeak for them, they ended up to replacing the serpentine tensioner, alternator, and the crankshaft seal, which they said all of which contributed to the squeak I was hearing (covered under warranty) All is fixed EXCEPT when I take off in either 1st or reverse when I first come out of the clutch to get going as soon as I start to move there is a squealing noise, goes away as soon as I'm all the way out of the clutch and moving. Also the heater blower is chirping under the passenger dash (I know it isn't realated just annoying), any ideas on the takeoff squeal? And the "clunk" at 11mph being the ABS makes sense now


----------

